

ActiveState Acquires Perl Cloud Company, Phenona, to Accelerate Cloud Strategy - telemachos
http://www.activestate.com/press-releases/activestate-acquires-phenona-perl-cloud-company

======
telemachos
> _Phenona’s 15-year-old founder, Daniil Kulchenko, will join the ActiveState
> team part-time since he is still a student in high school._

Damn labor laws! Congrats to Daniil.

